# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lloyd Loar for sale

## NewsFetcher

Here’s an interesting story of a Lloyd Loar Mandolin that was recently discovered.The instrument had belonged to the lady’s grandfather, but no one in the family was currently playing it. Thinking it would be good for one of the kids to learn to play an instrument, she took it to a local music store hoping [...]

Read full article...

From The Bluegrass Blog: News at the speed of Bluegrass!

----------


## G. Fisher

That story was told here earlier.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...highlight=loar

----------


## Scott Tichenor

And pictures, posted in December, and Mandolin Archive on 1/3 and in our Classifieds for sale since 1/2. But it's all good, this news  :Smile:

----------

